# Chatroom - #slingshot on efnet



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Just letting you know that if you feel like chatting to members of slingshotforum.com in real-time, then drop into the unofficial #slingshot on Efnet.

If you're not familiar with IRC, you can use a standalone IRC client, or even easier, use the web interface.

http://www.efnet.org/

I recommend bookmarking a link that will let you access the chatroom instantly.

Here's the URL to bookmark. NOTE, where it says YOURNAMEHERE, add your name (limited to 9 charcters)

chat.efnet.org:9090/?nick=YOURNAMEHERE&channels=%23slingshot&Login=Login

Hope to see you there!

Viva la Slingshotforum.com


----------

